
Laser cutters sold on Amazon and elsewhere are cheap, fun–and dangerous - vontzy
https://www.fastcompany.com/90383369/laser-cutters-sold-on-amazon-and-elsewhere-are-cheap-fun-and-dangerous
======
canada_dry
Written by the folks that make/sell a consumer laser cutter product.

The article isn't written as an obvious advertisement, but it's still useful
context to the fact that they're advocating closing loopholes that allow cheap
laser cutters (their competition) into the USA.

------
rolph
so if you want some snap em up quick before the man wakes up.

